# 🌸 Who wants to help water my flowers? :) 🎫 Earn 1 NMT 🌸 [OPEN need 1 more people] 🌸



## Airysuit (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone want to help bloom my hybrids?
Let me know! Ill pay you 1 nmt 

I have about 20+ flowers that need to be watered, so it wont take long to do them all! Watering cans are provided 

+ I generally won't allow more than 2 people at once to keep things organized 

+ Please leave via airport after ur done!

+ Follow the signs to the fields! Its the field with the scarecrows and the farmsign. Its only that level you will have to do


----------



## Huskyaki (Apr 27, 2020)

Sure! I’d love to come over! 
PM me your dodo


----------



## RubesAC (Apr 27, 2020)

I can help!


airysuit said:


> Anyone want to help bloom my hybrids?
> Let me know!


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 27, 2020)

I will water yours if you water mine?


----------



## Mgoetz44 (Apr 27, 2020)

I will


----------



## Trevorjs97 (Apr 27, 2020)

Mgoetz44 said:


> I will


Okay


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

Bump~ anyone wanna help?


----------



## Frochi25 (May 5, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Bump~ anyone wanna help?


I’ll water your flowers


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

Frochi25 said:


> I’ll water your flowers


Great let me open my gates and ill pm you the dodo!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 5, 2020)

I can come


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

Still open


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Himelitist (May 5, 2020)

I can come water as well! c:


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

Himelitist said:


> I can come water as well! c:


Send you a pm!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (May 5, 2020)

If you need someone to water I can, I’m super bored lol


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> If you need someone to water I can, I’m super bored lol


Thats great, thanks! Is it okay if i pm you when ready? Might take 15-20 min


----------



## seikoshi (May 5, 2020)

if you still need people, let me know ill come water for you


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 6, 2020)

I'll visit.

Also I water for business in ACNH.


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I'll visit.
> 
> Also I water for business in ACNH.


Thanks so much! Ill open gates and send a pm 

And i will ask you more often then, if that's ok


----------



## Sara? (May 6, 2020)

if you still need people let me know


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> if you still need people let me know


Send you a pm !


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Still looking!


----------



## Robertoh123456 (May 6, 2020)

Can i help


----------



## Sosisa (May 6, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Robertoh123456 said:


> Can i help


Sure let me open gates and send dodo!


----------



## Aardbei (May 6, 2020)

If you still need someone I can help, but I would like you to water my flowers in return


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Sure no problem! Ill pm you dodo 

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2020



Aardbei said:


> If you still need someone I can help, but I would like you to water my flowers in return


Pmd you!


----------



## Airysuit (May 8, 2020)

Open ~


----------



## jo_electric (May 8, 2020)

Interested


----------



## Kalinka (May 8, 2020)

still need help?


----------



## Airysuit (May 8, 2020)

jo_electric said:


> Interested


Pm you 

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020



Kalinka said:


> still need help?


Pmd you too!


----------



## mintycream (May 8, 2020)

I can come water. Would love to visit Nooks too if possible


----------



## Airysuit (May 8, 2020)

mintycream said:


> I can come water. Would love to visit Nooks too if possible


Sure no problem! Ill send you a pm with dodo


----------



## Coconutland (May 8, 2020)

I can help water


----------



## Airysuit (May 8, 2020)

I only need one more


----------



## klchndrsn (May 8, 2020)

I will help.


----------



## Airysuit (May 12, 2020)

Bump! Im open


----------



## Coconutland (May 12, 2020)

I can help water  but I’ll need 20 mins if that’s okay?


----------



## LennyShelly (May 12, 2020)

I’d like to help you!


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (May 12, 2020)

I can water your flowers if you want! I have the gold watering can!!


----------



## Airysuit (May 12, 2020)

I pmd you all !


----------



## Arckaniel (May 12, 2020)

me please if still open


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 12, 2020)

Do you still need help? I'm willing.


----------



## Airysuit (May 12, 2020)

Thomalk44 said:


> Do you still need help? I'm willing.


Will pm you when the others are done


----------



## dollycrossing3 (May 12, 2020)

do you need some help today! im free!


----------



## Airysuit (May 13, 2020)

Open !


----------



## Suspicious Cupcake (May 13, 2020)

I'll come lend you a hand~


----------



## LennyShelly (May 13, 2020)

I’ll help again


----------



## Airysuit (May 13, 2020)

Need 3 more


----------



## littlewing (May 13, 2020)

hi! i can drop by and do some watering!


----------



## Megaroni (May 13, 2020)

Let me know if you still need people!


----------



## Coconutland (May 13, 2020)

I can come by to!


----------



## Airysuit (May 13, 2020)

Are you guys still available? Im still looking 

	Post automatically merged: May 13, 2020

Let me know if you still want to help!


luckytrait said:


> hi! i can drop by and do some watering!





megantron said:


> Let me know if you still need people!





Coconutland said:


> I can come by to!


----------



## littlewing (May 13, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Are you guys still available? Im still looking


still available! i just have one trade to finish up and then i'll be good to come over.


----------



## LilJulian (May 13, 2020)

If you need more, I'm available now! ^^


----------



## Pibble (May 13, 2020)

I'm available.


----------



## Airysuit (May 13, 2020)

Pibble said:


> I'm available.


Send you a pm!


----------



## Airysuit (May 14, 2020)

Open again


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 14, 2020)

I can help.


----------



## Airysuit (May 14, 2020)

Still need 4 more people


----------



## LennyShelly (May 14, 2020)

I’ll help you again


----------



## Airysuit (May 14, 2020)

Need 3 more


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 14, 2020)

I would like to help.


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 14, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Airysuit (May 14, 2020)

Only need 1 more


----------



## Coconutland (May 14, 2020)

I can help if you want


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

Open again!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 16, 2020)

I'm happy to help out again.


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

Still open!


----------



## Megaroni (May 16, 2020)

I'm interested!


----------



## nearthy (May 16, 2020)

Interested too! If you could PM a dodo code I'll come


----------



## chibibunnyx (May 16, 2020)

i'd like to help! ^^


----------



## samticore (May 16, 2020)

i'll come by if you still need people !


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

megantron said:


> I'm interested!





nearthy said:


> Interested too! If you could PM a dodo code I'll come





chibibunnyx said:


> i'd like to help! ^^





samticore said:


> i'll come by if you still need people !



I only need 1 more person, so whoever is available now  the others i will message next time when i need someone to water flowers !


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 16, 2020)

I'll help water your flowers!


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for all the replies! Closed for today


----------



## Airysuit (May 22, 2020)

Bump


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 22, 2020)

I would like to help out please


----------



## Airysuit (May 22, 2020)

Need 4 more!


----------



## Buntretsu (May 22, 2020)

i would love to help as well!


----------



## Sosisa (May 22, 2020)

I'll help if still needed!


----------



## Airysuit (May 22, 2020)

Only need 2 more


----------



## charlie_moo_ (May 22, 2020)

Would you be interested in doing a watering exchange? I only need 2 more people also


----------



## Airysuit (May 22, 2020)

Only need 1 more


----------



## Mt_Moon (May 22, 2020)

I'll water yours if you want to water mine!


----------



## Airysuit (May 22, 2020)

Need 1 more!


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 22, 2020)

Do you still need someone?


----------



## Terrabull (May 22, 2020)

I'll trade watering with you if you still need it.


----------

